# Which would be better in the showring as an unbred yearling?



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

I will breed one of these two and keep the other as a yearling to show at the fair this year. the one that I decide to breed I'll show as a milker under 2. My question is which one do you think would do better as a yearling? So like right now, which is a better goat as far as dairy goat show standards? The one is a togg and the other a saenan. 
















She's in heat right now and is acting stubborn as a mule so this was the best I could get her to stand 🤣


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Do you know what either of their dams' and sire's dams' udders looked like? That would really help determine who should be shown dry or not.

Conformation-wise, I like the Toggenburg. She just seems blend better overall. Her rump also looks longer and leveler.


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Do you know what either of their dams' and sire's dams' udders looked like? That would really help determine who should be shown dry or not.
> 
> Conformation-wise, I like the Toggenburg. She just seems blend better overall. Her rump also looks longer and leveler.


No I don't have any info on their dam or sire.. 

So would you say to leave her dry and breed the saenan?


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

What breed is your buck?

At this point, I don't think it really matters who is bred or not since their udder history is unknown.


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> What breed is your buck?
> 
> At this point, I don't think it really matters who is bred or not since their udder history is unknown.


Yea, ik.. that's why I'm looking to keep the one that looks better rn unbred... Obv anything can happen after they're bred and idk what their udders will end up looking like.. I want to do well in the showring with a yearling 🤣

My buck is half Alpine and half Oberhalsi.....I know that that's not the best mix to breed them with, but with other things I've had to spend money on for the goats I couldn't afford a different buck this year. I'm going to sell him after this breeding season tho and buy another better buck next summer.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Hmm, how old are your does? A lot (conformation-wise) can change as they develop and mature. If you want to do well with showing, IMO, your best bet is going to be not breeding either of them and then compare them again once it's almost fair time to see how they have developed. Or maybe you could even show them both as dry yearlings...

If you do want to breed one of them though, I would breed the Saanen, since (as of right now and in my opinion) the Togg has better conformation. No offence at all, but I kind of have a feeling that neither of their udders are going to be too great since they aren't registered and you don't know what the dams' looked like. Are you able to contact their breeders and ask for their dam's udder pictures?

You should get some very cute kids with all those different breeds! 😍 Just curious, what breed(s) do want to focus on?


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Hmm, how old are your does? A lot (conformation-wise) can change as they develop and mature. If you want to do well with showing, IMO, your best bet is going to be not breeding either of them and then compare them again once it's almost fair time to see how they have developed. Or maybe you could even show them both as dry yearlings...
> 
> If you do want to breed one of them though, I would breed the Saanen, since (as of right now and in my opinion) the Togg has better conformation. No offence at all, but I kind of have a feeling that neither of their udders are going to be too great since they aren't registered and you don't know what the dams' looked like. Are you able to contact their breeders and ask for their dam's udder pictures?
> 
> You should get some very cute kids with all those different breeds! 😍 Just curious, what breed(s) do want to focus on?


One was born end of January and the other early Feb of 2021. Alright thank you! 

No offense taken at all. 😉 I kinda figured their udders wouldn't be too good, but obv only time will tell. For right now my goats are just my pets.. I look more for the sweeter personality, breeds/colors and okay basic looks 🤣 after I get out of highschool and I'm looking more into actually raising dairy goats for their milk etc I'll look into improving my herds udders and all that. But for now they're my pets that I just show to learn and have fun with. 😋 They were bought when they were young and used for rodeo goats, (goat tying) which I did not know until after I had bought them....tbch I most likely wouldn't have bought them had I know they were used for goat tying lol that being said, the lady didn't know anything about their dam/sires, if they were purebred or not and she didn't even know which one was born in Feb and which one in January. . . . It's hard to find goats on CL tho. . . 

Haha thank you I hope!!! Last year I had a wide variety of colored kids. 😝 uHm.. idk... I'll prolly take the Oberhalsi out, after my buck...unless I decide to keep one of his doelings from this spring.. I do like having a variety of goats tho. I'll prolly look for an Alpine buck.. but if I find a good Saanen I might get that. Like I said, it's really hard to find goats lol rn I have 2 Alpine does, 1 togg, 1 Saanen, and the 1/2 Oberhalsi 1/2 Alpine buck.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

The togg is longer in rump , length than your Saanen mix currently. She may do better for you to start with .


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

brigieboo said:


> One was born end of January and the other early Feb of 2021. Alright thank you!
> 
> No offense taken at all. 😉 I kinda figured their udders wouldn't be too good, but obv only time will tell. For right now my goats are just my pets.. I look more for the sweeter personality, breeds/colors and okay basic looks 🤣 after I get out of highschool and I'm looking more into actually raising dairy goats for their milk etc I'll look into improving my herds udders and all that. But for now they're my pets that I just show to learn and have fun with. 😋 They were bought when they were young and used for rodeo goats, (goat tying) which I did not know until after I had bought them....tbch I most likely wouldn't have bought them had I know they were used for goat tying lol that being said, the lady didn't know anything about their dam/sires, if they were purebred or not and she didn't even know which one was born in Feb and which one in January. . . . It's hard to find goats on CL tho. . .
> 
> Haha thank you I hope!!! Last year I had a wide variety of colored kids. 😝 uHm.. idk... I'll prolly take the Oberhalsi out, after my buck...unless I decide to keep one of his doelings from this spring.. I do like having a variety of goats tho. I'll prolly look for an Alpine buck.. but if I find a good Saanen I might get that. Like I said, it's really hard to find goats lol rn I have 2 Alpine does, 1 togg, 1 Saanen, and the 1/2 Oberhalsi 1/2 Alpine buck.


Sounds like a good plan!


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

I agree on the togg though I do like how up hill the Saanen is in the picture. Not to mention there are fewer Togs so you have a better chance.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

No I'll have to admit it's awful hard for a photograph cuz you can't feel up their dairy skin is good or they're ribbing or they're width or their shoulders and you can't see the move... You might have someone leave them around in front of you and make sure neither one of them is loose at the shoulder or the elbow and that they're tracking straight, and how much wits they have between their rear hocks on the move...


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

TripleShareNubians said:


> I agree on the togg though I do like how up hill the Saanen is in the picture. Not to mention there are fewer Togs so you have a better chance.


Lol a big goat dairy farm let's kids from 3 different 4H clubs show their goats at the fairs I show at... And they only have toggs 🤣 so there are alota toggs at the fair, and cuz they're from a dairy the judges always like their milkers. Their doelings and dry yearlings don't do thaaaaat good, (I think my doeling last year beat theirs) but they usually win the best udder classes.


----------

